# Trocar kernel para outra superios ou inferior [SOLVED]

## baldeante

Como tenho tido alguns problemas com o arranque do meu kernel ( topico  de referencia https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=156564) e uma vez que não estou a conseguir nada com a actual versão do kernel vou tentar outra versão.

Gostaria de saber se tenho de retirar primeiro o kernel que já tenho compilado com um "unemerge" ou se apenas tenho de adicionar outro a minha escolha, se não estou enganado posso ter varios kernels para o linux no entanto estou na duvida.

Se não me engano e corrijam-me se estou errado só tenho de :

1 - fazer o emerge a source que escolher

2 - voltar a copiar o kernel + .map  + .config 

3 - refazer sinylink

4 - alterar o ficheiro de conf do lilo

5 - correr o /sbin/lilo

----------

## fernandotcl

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Gostaria de saber se tenho de retirar primeiro o kernel que já tenho compilado com um "unemerge" ou se apenas tenho de adicionar outro a minha escolha, se não estou enganado posso ter varios kernels para o linux no entanto estou na duvida.

 

Pode sim, basta adicionar outra entrada ao bootloader.

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> 2 - voltar a copiar o kernel + .map  + .config

 

Não aconselho trocar os .configs de kernels, pois cada versão tem patches diferentes e pode haver pequena incompatibilidade.

----------

## RoadRunner

Podes ter quantos kerneis diferentes quiseres. Basta faer emerge do kernel que queres, actualizar o link /usr/src/linux para as sources do kernel que queres usar, configurar e compilar esse kernel, copiar a imagem para a /boot e actualizar o teu grub/lilo com esse novo kernel.

Podes usar o mesmo .config, basta copiares para a directoria do novo kernel,  cd para essa directoria e fazeres make oldconfig.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Podes usar o mesmo .config, basta copiares para a directoria do novo kernel,  cd para essa directoria e fazeres make oldconfig.

 

Eu eu passei todo esse tempo refazendo opção por opção!!!  :Shocked:  Quanto mais nós entendemos mais nos surpreendemos...

----------

## baldeante

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *baldeante wrote:*   Gostaria de saber se tenho de retirar primeiro o kernel que já tenho compilado com um "unemerge" ou se apenas tenho de adicionar outro a minha escolha, se não estou enganado posso ter varios kernels para o linux no entanto estou na duvida. 
> 
> Pode sim, basta adicionar outra entrada ao bootloader.
> 
>  *baldeante wrote:*   2 - voltar a copiar o kernel + .map  + .config 
> ...

 

Vou criar um subdirectorio para cada kernel no directorio do /boot  assim tenho o kernel o .map e o .config para cada um salvaguardado suponho que desde que tenha as paths correctas no lilo.conf não haja problemas.

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Podes ter quantos kerneis diferentes quiseres. Basta faer emerge do kernel que queres, actualizar o link /usr/src/linux para as sources do kernel que queres usar, configurar e compilar esse kernel, copiar a imagem para a /boot e actualizar o teu grub/lilo com esse novo kernel.
> 
> Podes usar o mesmo .config, basta copiares para a directoria do novo kernel,  cd para essa directoria e fazeres make oldconfig.

 

Prefiro criar um .config para cada kernel não sera dificil escolher as mesmas opções tambem não vai levar muito tempo não morro por alguns minutos mas e bom saber que se algum dia estiver com pressa posso abreviar o tempo de compilação do kernel   :Cool: 

Estou no entanto intrigado como posso eu correr os varios kernels atraves do lilo (ou mesmo grub) se só posso ter um link com o nome linux (neste caso) estou a supor que não e possivel fazer um link com o nome linux para mais que um kernel ou será que estou enganado e posso ter o mesmo link para varios kernels  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## baldeante

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *RoadRunner wrote:*   Podes usar o mesmo .config, basta copiares para a directoria do novo kernel,  cd para essa directoria e fazeres make oldconfig. 
> 
> Eu eu passei todo esse tempo refazendo opção por opção!!!  Quanto mais nós entendemos mais nos surpreendemos...

 

E verdade eu aprendo todos os dias e suponho que o mesmo acontece com qualquer pessoa que trabalho no ramo da informatica.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Estou no entanto intrigado como posso eu correr os varios kernels atraves do lilo (ou mesmo grub) se só posso ter um link com o nome linux (neste caso) estou a supor que não e possivel fazer um link com o nome linux para mais que um kernel ou será que estou enganado e posso ter o mesmo link para varios kernels  

 

Não é preciso ter vários links para vários kernels. O link do kernel serve para mostrar aos programas onde estão as fontes do kernel, poucos precisam dessa informação. Melhor ainda se forem dois kernels de mesma versão, pois muito menores ainda as chances de incompatibilidade. Escolha um deles e faça o link.

Por acaso, o novo kernel é só para fins de testes, não é? Ou você pretende manter dois?

----------

## baldeante

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *baldeante wrote:*   Estou no entanto intrigado como posso eu correr os varios kernels atraves do lilo (ou mesmo grub) se só posso ter um link com o nome linux (neste caso) estou a supor que não e possivel fazer um link com o nome linux para mais que um kernel ou será que estou enganado e posso ter o mesmo link para varios kernels   
> 
> Não é preciso ter vários links para vários kernels. O link do kernel serve para mostrar aos programas onde estão as fontes do kernel, poucos precisam dessa informação. Melhor ainda se forem dois kernels de mesma versão, pois muito menores ainda as chances de incompatibilidade. Escolha um deles e faça o link.
> 
> Por acaso, o novo kernel é só para fins de testes, não é? Ou você pretende manter dois?

 

Não é exactamente para testes, estou a tentar colocar o kernel gentoo-sources-2.4.25 mas até agora tenho tido pouca sorte pois ao comecara carregar o kernel após o lilo (e tambem já testei com o grub) o pc reinicia, uma vez que já tentei todas as hipoteses de configuracao de kernel que me lembrei e me foram apresentadas no link referido no meu primeiro post desta thread vou tentar outras releases do kernel.

Neste momento estou a pensar tentar o vanilla-sources se funcionar vou deixa-lo a correr uma vez que o kernel que inicialmente tentei não esta a arrancar, por mais que tente tirar ou colocar opcões com o make menuconfig simplesmente não arranca o pc reinicia, não pode ser do lilo (ou do grub) porque a opção do windows funciona perfeitamente.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Não é exactamente para testes, estou a tentar colocar o kernel gentoo-sources-2.4.25 mas até agora tenho tido pouca sorte pois ao comecara carregar o kernel após o lilo (e tambem já testei com o grub) o pc reinicia, uma vez que já tentei todas as hipoteses de configuracao de kernel que me lembrei e me foram apresentadas no link referido no meu primeiro post desta thread vou tentar outras releases do kernel.
> 
> Neste momento estou a pensar tentar o vanilla-sources se funcionar vou deixa-lo a correr uma vez que o kernel que inicialmente tentei não esta a arrancar, por mais que tente tirar ou colocar opcões com o make menuconfig simplesmente não arranca o pc reinicia, não pode ser do lilo (ou do grub) porque a opção do windows funciona perfeitamente.

 

Só para saber, você está usando initrd?

----------

## baldeante

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *baldeante wrote:*   Não é exactamente para testes, estou a tentar colocar o kernel gentoo-sources-2.4.25 mas até agora tenho tido pouca sorte pois ao comecara carregar o kernel após o lilo (e tambem já testei com o grub) o pc reinicia, uma vez que já tentei todas as hipoteses de configuracao de kernel que me lembrei e me foram apresentadas no link referido no meu primeiro post desta thread vou tentar outras releases do kernel.
> 
> Neste momento estou a pensar tentar o vanilla-sources se funcionar vou deixa-lo a correr uma vez que o kernel que inicialmente tentei não esta a arrancar, por mais que tente tirar ou colocar opcões com o make menuconfig simplesmente não arranca o pc reinicia, não pode ser do lilo (ou do grub) porque a opção do windows funciona perfeitamente. 
> 
> Só para saber, você está usando initrd?

 

Suponho que estejas a falar do modo como chamo o kernel no grub e nesse caso a resposta á não, pois não usei o genkernel configurei manualmante o kernel com make menuconfig.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *baldeante wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*    *baldeante wrote:*   Não é exactamente para testes, estou a tentar colocar o kernel gentoo-sources-2.4.25 mas até agora tenho tido pouca sorte pois ao comecara carregar o kernel após o lilo (e tambem já testei com o grub) o pc reinicia, uma vez que já tentei todas as hipoteses de configuracao de kernel que me lembrei e me foram apresentadas no link referido no meu primeiro post desta thread vou tentar outras releases do kernel.
> 
> Neste momento estou a pensar tentar o vanilla-sources se funcionar vou deixa-lo a correr uma vez que o kernel que inicialmente tentei não esta a arrancar, por mais que tente tirar ou colocar opcões com o make menuconfig simplesmente não arranca o pc reinicia, não pode ser do lilo (ou do grub) porque a opção do windows funciona perfeitamente. 
> 
> Só para saber, você está usando initrd? 
> ...

 

Não, me refiro ao Initial RAM Disk, que às vezes dá problema pois alguém está com ele habilitado no kernel e não carregado pelo bootloader.

----------

## baldeante

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *baldeante wrote:*    *fernandotcl wrote:*    *baldeante wrote:*   Não é exactamente para testes, estou a tentar colocar o kernel gentoo-sources-2.4.25 mas até agora tenho tido pouca sorte pois ao comecara carregar o kernel após o lilo (e tambem já testei com o grub) o pc reinicia, uma vez que já tentei todas as hipoteses de configuracao de kernel que me lembrei e me foram apresentadas no link referido no meu primeiro post desta thread vou tentar outras releases do kernel.
> 
> Neste momento estou a pensar tentar o vanilla-sources se funcionar vou deixa-lo a correr uma vez que o kernel que inicialmente tentei não esta a arrancar, por mais que tente tirar ou colocar opcões com o make menuconfig simplesmente não arranca o pc reinicia, não pode ser do lilo (ou do grub) porque a opção do windows funciona perfeitamente. 
> 
> Só para saber, você está usando initrd? 
> ...

 

Para ser sincero não sei como te responder, de qualquer forma passei-me com a instalação do gentoo e comecei tudo de raiz a semelhança do que faco com o windows quando este me comeca a chatear demasiado.

E não sei o que fiz de diferente pois usei o mesmo make.conf bem como o mesmo lilo.conf e agora ja arranca no entanto fiz uma asneira esqueci-me de colocar suporte para ext3 e devfs no kernel estou neste momento a reiniciar com o live cd do gentoo para corigir esta estupida distração.  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Vou no entanto confirmar que mais fiz de diferente nas configurações do kernel e aproveito para ver se pus o initial  ram disk no kernel. Se não pus  ele vai continuar de fora.

Já agora se eu o la tiver colocado o Initial RAM Disk que tenho de colocar de diferente no lilo.conf ???? É que não le lembro de ler nada sobre isto no manual de instalação ou outro topico aqui no forum.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Já agora se eu o la tiver colocado o Initial RAM Disk que tenho de colocar de diferente no lilo.conf ???? É que não le lembro de ler nada sobre isto no manual de instalação ou outro topico aqui no forum.

 

O initrd não é necessário, de fato eu não o uso. Se você usa bootsplash, no entanto, acho que é preciso. É importante apontar o initrd ao Lilo se for usá-lo, acho que basta isso. Não usar é uma boa opção.

----------

## baldeante

Estive a confirmar as opções selecionadas no kernel e não tenho a opção selecionada, lembro-me no entanto de ter mais sistemas de ficheiros selecionados na minha anterior tentativa de instalação, e portanto possivel que anteriormente esta opção estivesse selecionada, as diferenças entre a actual instalação e esta são apenas o numero de opções que selecionei atraves do make menuconfig  , como eu tinha a certeza que o problema da minha prieira instalação estava algures no kernel, desta vez optei por colocar apenas o indespensavel e ir incrementando opções a medida da minha necessidade enves de colocar logo todas as opções que viesse a precisar no futuro.

----------

